# Couldnt help myself!!



## tommyboy (Apr 3, 2012)

I went to a show this weekend and saw this beautiful girl staring at me from a distance. I went over to check her out and say hello. She was very sweet and actually kinda flirty. I swore to myself that I was not going to bring anybody home with me this time....but couldnt help myself! She was just much too cute to leave there.


----------



## got10 (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 3, 2012)

tommyboy said:


> I went to a show this weekend and saw this beautiful girl staring at me from a distance. I went over to check her out and say hello. She was very sweet and actually kinda flirty.* I swore to myself that I was not going to bring anybody home with me this time...*.but couldnt help myself! She was just much too cute to leave there.



Had to laugh..."I swore to myself that I was not going to bring anybody home with me _*this time*_" 

Famous last words...And I have no room to talk...

Haha nice looking red you got yourself there. You used a lot of cool adjectives there: Sweet, flirty and cute...If most women were like this I'd probably be collecting them too  J/K ladies I already do that! Ok, Ok, j/k for reals, if my gf reads this, then into the dog house I go...


----------



## Miles Dad (Apr 3, 2012)

tommyboy said:


> I went to a show this weekend and saw this beautiful girl staring at me from a distance. I went over to check her out and say hello. She was very sweet and actually kinda flirty. I swore to myself that I was not going to bring anybody home with me this time....but couldnt help myself! She was just much too cute to leave there.



I've would have taken her home also.. What guy does not love red heads???


----------



## frost (Apr 3, 2012)

lol flirty? shes looks great. she kinda looks like my little girl.


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 3, 2012)

Miles Dad said:


> tommyboy said:
> 
> 
> > I went to a show this weekend and saw this beautiful girl staring at me from a distance. I went over to check her out and say hello. She was very sweet and actually kinda flirty. I swore to myself that I was not going to bring anybody home with me this time....but couldnt help myself! She was just much too cute to leave there.
> ...



I'm glad somebody understands my thinking!


frost said:


> lol flirty? shes looks great. she kinda looks like my little girl.



She was flirty! It was pretty obvious she wanted to be with me. Would love to see pics of your girl. My little guy looks just like your Blizzard. I'm pretty sure they are brothers. Does that make us family?


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 3, 2012)

ME 
http://legacy-cdn.smosh.com/smosh-pit/112010/alone1.jpg


----------



## JohnMatthew (Apr 3, 2012)

She's a looker, grats on the pickup!


----------



## Apophis (May 2, 2012)

She's beautiful!


----------



## tommyboy (May 2, 2012)

Apophis said:


> She's beautiful!



THanks!! She is really growing on me.


----------



## Styx (May 2, 2012)

Wow, beautiful color.


----------



## tommyboy (May 2, 2012)

Im going to put some new pics up tonight. She just finished shedding a few days ago....she has great colors.


----------

